
Show HN: First attempt at a CLI midwest card game in Haskell - pretzell
https://github.com/aryzach/Euchre
======
pretzell
I'm trying to learn Haskell, but don't know anything about app development.
Ultimately, I want to iterate and use this project to learn how to write
idiomatic, production quality Haskell, and learn app development.

This is a draft of the game engine. Rules in README. Feedback is appreciated.

